# Quake 3 arena e /dev/dsp

## heXen

sul readme di quake 3 arena per linux leggo che il suono viene mandato su /dev/dsp. Usando devfs è un link a /dev/sound/dsp che la i permessi 777. Ma il suono non si sente, né da root né da utente.

Usando Alsa coem si può fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei nel gruppo audio? I volumi sono alzati? Hai tolto il mute al canale Master e pcm?

----------

## Sparker

controlla anche che non ci sia un server sonoro che blocca la scheda, tipo arts.

Se la scheda non supporta il mixing in hardware riesci a sentire solo un suono alla volta

----------

## RockSteady

prova a fare artsdsp -m quake3

----------

## heXen

sono nel gruppo audio (anche se il suono non si sente neanche da root) e i canali non sono muti dato che Soldier of Fortune si sente   :Very Happy:  Non h nessun server sonoro

----------

## heXen

l'errore in fase di avvio di quake è

```
------- sound initialization -------

Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ

trying mmap PROT_WRITE (with associated better compatibility / less performance$

/dev/dsp: Input/output error

Could not mmap /dev/dsp

------------------------------------
```

----------

## kaosone

devi aggiornare alsa, era un bug delle versioni vecchie

c'era anche un workaround 

```

 echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

 echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

```

ciao

----------

## heXen

di driver alsa ho quelli presenti nel kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r6, devo emergere alsa-drivers?

----------

## kaosone

no se sono gia nel kernel.. che versione ha degli alsa quel kernel?

----------

## heXen

non ho idea di dove andare a vedere   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kaosone

comunque con il metodo che ti ho postato non va?

----------

## heXen

l'ho provato ieri dopo averlo letto in un forum anglofono ma non ha funzionato

----------

## heXen

```
 echo "quake3.x86 0 0 sayable" >>/proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss

echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" >>/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss 
```

si sente il suono, ma è scattoso, forse però perche sto emergendo roba. Riprovo quando ho finito

----------

## randomaze

 *heXen wrote:*   

> si sente il suono, ma è scattoso, forse però perche sto emergendo roba. Riprovo quando ho finito

 

In condizioni normali (es ascoltando mp3) invece il suono va bene? Perché altrimenti potrebbe essere un problema di sampling a 48 kHz invece che a 44.1....

----------

## heXen

ascoltando mp3 non credo perche non avendo alcun server sonoro la sk audio riproduca un suono alla volta.

Cmq senza fare nulla il suono è fluido ma il gioco si blocca alla fine della mappa quando i personaggi salgono sul podio

edit: quando accedo alle mappe con skirmish si blocca appena spawno. L'errore dovrebbe essere

```
Received signal 15, exiting..
```

edit2: non è l'errore perche l'ho killato io il gioco. Fino a quale punto il log è normale

----------

## kaosone

prova con un altro alsa

prova l'ultimo love , a me funziona bene

----------

## heXen

se il kernel è quello dove lo trovo un altro alsa?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## heXen

un'altra cosa: a quale versione del kernel ti riferisci per love? a quanto mi risulta il 2.6ce l'ha già, dovrei usare un 2.4

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma che scheda audio hai? a me con una sound blaster live 1024 non ha mai dato problemi

----------

## heXen

non so come si chiami, ma è una integrata che usa il modulo snd_via82xxx

----------

## kaosone

cerca sul forum love-sources e troverai tutte le info per l'installazione

----------

## heXen

googlando ho torvato questo

 *Quote:*   

> ttp://sourceforge.net/projects/gkernel has got the up to date version of 
> 
> the AC97 kernel driver. The current version can be found here:
> 
> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gkernel/via82cxxx-1.1.15.tar.gz
> ...

 

ma il file parla di via82cxxx che mi pare sia il nome del modulo sotto il kernel 2.4

----------

## heXen

neanche con i love sources 2.6.7rc3 si sente nulla. Sempre lo stesso errore: Could not mmap /dev/dsp

----------

## heXen

mica ho capito come funziona il tarball che ho linkato 2 post più su.

Ho messo il file via82cxxx_audio.c al posto dell'omonimo nei sorgenti del kernel ma ho avuto errori ricompilando il modulo (che tra l'altro è per OSS) forse è per il kernel 2.4

----------

## heXen

altra cosa: l'emulazione OSS ce l'ho builtin, nn penso cambi molto ma può essere sensato farla modulare in modo da avere i moduli snd-mixer-oss, snd-pcm-oss e snd-seq-oss da caricare/scaricare?

----------

## kaosone

io ho builtin e va tutto bene   :Sad: 

----------

## heXen

domani vado in negozio a vedere se trovo una scheda audio abbordabile

me ne consigliate qualcuna che supporta il mmap (che a voi non rende quake per non udenti) e soprattutto con i driver open source che compilo un modulo nel kernel e funziona?

----------

## heXen

su ebay ho trovato questa (ST lab) e quest'altra (SB)

----------

